# Tweaking the way to fish for Flatties



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello all! I just wanna pick the brains of all you Flattie guys. I am not a newbie but not quite a veteran. I fished extensively for them last year with a 35 lb from Tappan being my best of the year. Caught off of a live bluegill. My question is what line do you prefer and what kind of rig do you guys prefer? I rigged a Carolina rig mostly last year but a guy told me the less knots the better. Making a trip back to Tappan the third week of June this year, which was around the same time I got my 35lb fish last year. Any info is appreciated because I would like to be better at this and there is a lot of helpful people on OGF. Thanks in advance!


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Carolina rig will do you fine, the fish don't care about the rig it's all in how you present the bait. I run 20lbs mono main line with a 40lbs mono leader. Never failed me. Snell knot on the hook, clinch knot from the leader to the swivel, and Palomar knot from the main line to the swivel.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I usually hook the bait in the back so it can swim freely. I figure a bluegill from the mouth wouldn't end well. I hear Shad are also good as well but ultimately I think it's hard to beat a 5 to 6 inch bluegill. Again thanks for the info. Now to practice my knot tying and I should be better!


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

All I use is shad. Good luck with your knots the ones I mentioned are easy to tie but strong. Let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

I will and thanks again. Wanna try for a 50 lb this year and want to be as prepared as possible if that happens. I figured if it's not going well at Tappan, Clendening and Piedmont aren't far either. Thanks for your help, very appreciative


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

No problem anytime.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Anymore the only time i use a swivel to make a caralina rig is when i use bullheads. the swivel keeps the bait from twisting the line and causing knots. If i use gills,shad or goldfish i just use a single hook with a egg or no roll sinker. just let the sinker slide down to the hook. after placing or casting your baits let out a foot or so of line to let the bait pull away from the sinker so it can swim freely.
I use mono on my casting poles. The poles i use to drop baits with i use dacron because of no stretch. Mono is the way to go if you are just casting your baits out. way more durable than dacron or braid. good luck this season.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks ducky, I will try that as well with the egg sinker. That's something I've never thought about but makes a lot of sense. From both of you guys, definitely mono is going to be bought real soon


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

I think you would have better action earlier. May -early june.
If we have a hot spring they could spawn by end of June and bites will be less.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

You know what throwitback I wondered the same thing. With our winter the way it's been I wonder if water temps will be good around then. I assume 60 is the magic number but I could be wrong. The water was 68 when I got my 35 lb last year. I hope I don't miss the boat. And the one I got, she was full belly at that time.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Joe
If you insist on a leader, you can simply add a bobber stop knot at the desired leader length (and eliminate 2 knots from standard Carolina rig.
Snell you hook and you have no knots that could fail.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! I didn't think of that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I use 80# yellow power pro mainline since its a lot easier to work with at night. Then I use a 2oz snagless sinker (which are great btw) with a rubber sinker stop and a 230# barrel swivel. Then a 40# trilene big cat leader with a 6/0 team catfish j hook. I also slip two pieces of silicone tubing over the line when im tying my knots then I slide a piece of tubing over the swivel and one over the eyelet of the hook. It helps the knots from getting worn down on structure.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy poop! As a flathead rookie, I have half a page of notes from this thread. Thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread was exactly what I hoped for. Thanks again to all who have contributed to it


----------

